# Wife Slams A Hoss



## Todd E (Nov 9, 2011)

I have been able to get my wife back into deer hunting this year, after being away from it for many years. I put her in a spot this afternoon loaded with buck activity. Low and behold, she gets covered up with hogs at dark. I'm jumpin up and down, screamin via text to shoot everyone she can get the crosshairs on.:jump: Response......I didn't shoot those because it was a momma and a baby. I text back to pick out a big one and bust it. Finally, I hear her shoot. Response.....I got it, but there are more. Choot 'em all I text back. Nope Todd, I'm not shooting any more I don't like these things. I get down there and she has shot a whopper of a boar hog. 

We are going first thing for a photo shoot to get some pics of her and her trophy boar hog. She even wants it on the wall.


----------



## bigreddwon (Nov 10, 2011)

Good looking hog! Sounds like she had a good hunt.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 10, 2011)

Loved the story...

Hate she didn't squeeze off on the others but great story indeed

Great job on a beasty ol pest!!

Give em all lead poisoning!!


----------



## weekender (Nov 10, 2011)

congrats to your wife, mighty fine boar, my wife has two hogs on the wall


----------



## bdpost (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## Todd E (Nov 10, 2011)

....................


----------



## bdpost (Nov 10, 2011)

Great pictures! You've got a great spot for taking pictures!


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 10, 2011)

good work mrs. e! thats a right nice one!


----------



## nockemstiff (Nov 11, 2011)

Excellent, congrats!


----------



## SkeeterEater (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice Hog...great story!


----------



## HAWK586 (Nov 11, 2011)

great hog it will look good on the wall...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome hog and great story. Tell the mrs congrats for me.


----------



## Todd E (Jan 21, 2013)

Got the call and picked it up.
Mrs E is one happy lady !!


----------



## arbull (Jan 21, 2013)

hang that is NICE...


----------



## weekender (Jan 21, 2013)

congrats to your wife, very nice mount


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow, looks great !!


----------



## NJbowhunter (Jan 21, 2013)

Thats what im looking for lol


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 22, 2013)

Is it just me or does thing look like hes got a bunch of Russian in him?!

 Man What a Trophy! Way to go Girl!! 

That Mount Looks Great too btw!!


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 22, 2013)

Dang big pig!

Nice one right there


----------



## rosewood (Jan 23, 2013)

Did you weigh it?  That thing has to be over 350lbs, that is assuming you are not 5' tall.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 23, 2013)

Awesome and congrats!


----------



## Todd E (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm six foot tall and we purposely hung it with snout just touching concrete. We put it on scales and it weighed out at 270. I have skull done up in a euro mount. Pics don't do mount justice. It is one thick and nasty looking boar. Mount is huge. Jake said it is the biggest he has ever done. 

I'm just proud of my wife. Finally got her back into hunting after 20 years. Kills boar Nov 9,2011 and then 10 pt Nov 9,2012. I'm proud of her for sure.


----------



## jamie1231 (Feb 2, 2013)

dang it man thats a big boy....my cousin caught one in a trap that was 275 and he wants in GON mag with it and that was a monster so i can imagine


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats on a great kill!


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thats a hoss alright! congrats


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 3, 2013)

Jokers got some shops. Nice pig


----------

